# Living in lake garda area



## gasman1065

Hi everyone I know Italy are having a few problems but is it realistic to live in the Garda area or is it just tourist. I have visited the area but what is outlook for living there


----------



## Gioppino

gasman1065 said:


> Hi everyone I know Italy are having a few problems but is it realistic to live in the Garda area or is it just tourist. I have visited the area but what is outlook for living there


It is realistic to live there or surroundings but it all depends on your circumstances and how you think of supporting yourself.


----------



## gasman1065

Hi thanks for the reply I would have about 25000 euro but would need to find a job within 3 months


----------



## Gioppino

gasman1065 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply I would have about 25000 euro but would need to find a job within 3 months


You open a can of worms when you mention finding a job in Italy. Bear in mind I have lived in Blighty for 14 years, I've seen both countries go down. Finding a job in Italy, regardless of the region, is supposed to be next to impossible. However if there's something we Italians are good at is surviving and kicking the can down the road.

How good/bad is your Italian? Would you be driving a car? If you live in the Garda lake area you need a car to move around. If your Italian is half decent and have a car and work your contacts well you might find a job or at least something to do to pay your bills. It's a touristy area but the season is almost finished. You might try to find work in Veneto, anywhere near the Alps would be good.

Would you have 25 grand left after relocation? If so at least you could survive till the beginning of next season (March).


----------



## gasman1065

Hi my Italian is very very basic yes I would have 25.000 left after relocating


----------



## Gioppino

Relocating to Italy in this economic climate is always a gamble but if you can communicate in Italian and are obviously English mother tongue, if you have a car and willing to do your networking and spread your word around, you have a sufficient war chest to live well for a few months.

Bear in mind that there are a lot German tourists and establishments in the area, if you manage to speak or willing to learn some German, that's probably more a bonus than speaking Italian.


----------

